# Tehre is a technical fault with this channel please try later



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

...on all recordings for 2 days - what's it mean?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Switch off the Sky box for 60 seconds - it happens occasionally


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Must have been a Sky software update on Monday. I had the same thing but spotted it before it ruined too many recordings.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

it got me too ... anything interesting with the update?


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

Not noticed any obvious changes.

Get the same error message for most updates on Sky. You think they'd have discovered a way around them. 

Wonder if Sky+ have same issues?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

riggers said:


> Not noticed any obvious changes.
> 
> Get the same error message for most updates on Sky. You think they'd have discovered a way around them.
> 
> Wonder if Sky+ have same issues?


Was this problem on Sky boxes or Sky+?
We have a Sky+ box which is normally just controlled by our Tivo (except when we need the extra tuner for clashes) and I don't think we have had any problems this week. (We certainly had "working" Tivo recordings on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday this week).

The only times we have had a "technical problem" is when we have had dish or box problems which mean that it is a real problem and not just a temporary one and we probably don't use Sky+ for recordings often enough to know if Sky+ gets hit by this.

The one "problem" we have seen which does not (apparently) affect Sky+ recordings is an issue if the phone line is not connected and you have a power cut. With a Sky+ box and Tivo you may get recordings which just consist of a screen moaning about the phone line not being connected, but apparently Sky+ recordings do not suffer from this.
We are not obliged to have the phone line connected to our box but we gave in and reconnected it to avoid this one.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

I've got an ordinary Sky box, not Sky+.

I always get the phone not connected error when I reboot it. Hasn't been connected for about 10 years but can't stop the message


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

riggers said:


> I've got an ordinary Sky box, not Sky+.
> 
> I always get the phone not connected error when I reboot it. Hasn't been connected for about 10 years but can't stop the message


I have a dongle that sorts that issue out ... can't remember what it is called but can dig out the info if you want.

I don't know if i am going blind but the picture quality looks better after the last update .. i have a rather old pace box connected to my Tivo.


----------

